# Need id for black and white cichlid



## FishHeadTom (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi, bought this as labeled moorii. I don't believe it is. Saw several images that are similar, but also several different names. Need your expertise please to identify black and white cichlid. Ty


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Possibly vc-10.


----------



## FishHeadTom (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks. I've been given the choice between the VC 10 and Nimbochromis venustus. It is a loner staying out of the "mix" with the other A.C.'s not aggressive at all. ( tank is over stocked and no real aggression shown by anyone/anyway)


----------



## FishHeadTom (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh and my nephew thought Nimbochromis livingstonii


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Definitely not Nimbochromis anything. Placidochromis milomo, aka VC-10, is correct. They've been readily available as of late, even being sold by the box stores.


----------



## FishHeadTom (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you very much


----------



## FishHeadTom (Feb 27, 2015)

This is another unidentified cichlid. He has been hanging around with us for 17 years. Any input to its identity very much welcome. Ty


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

This is a new world cichlid, and I'm not very familiar with them. I believe that it's an A. labiatus, or red devil - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=116, but there are other members who are much better at identifying these fish and know how to spot hybrids (which I know are common in these fish, as is the case with most aquarium strains). I suspect that whatever it is, it's got quite a personality!


----------



## FishHeadTom (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for the id. He has a great personality. Needed to portion him away from others as he has eliminated his competition. Very aggressive and ornery


----------



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

I believe that is a female Red Devil. Congrats on your fish keeping skills. 17 year old Red Devil....WOW


----------



## FishHeadTom (Feb 27, 2015)

Ty. And I think it was less my fish keeping skills and more like his genetics. Lol. 1998 was a good fish year. (At least for him)


----------

